
Show HN: Katha – Instagram for Audio - kyloren
http://katha.audio/#1
======
brudgers
As I page down the site, I see "What's Katha" about 2/3 down one page. On the
next page text starts fading in at the top but I can only read the bottom
part.

The first time I paged all the way to the bottom, I missed much of the
content...and hence your message.

Good luck.

------
fiatjaf
Very nice, but high spam potential.

~~~
kyloren
what do you mean by high spam potential?

